# Date thread........



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok I'll start it, I'm not afraid!!!!!

After seeing pics of the men and ladies on here, who would you date?

I'd defo take @Keeks out, met her in person a few times and she's a top girl and good laugh

Your turn!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mikey81 said:


> How long you got


About 7 and half inch


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Breda - it wouldn't be the sort of date where you're hoping for sex at the end of it, but we'd have a nice table somewhere with a candle and a few glasses of Appleton Estate

Oh, and Bruce from the Pets thread. We'd just go for a walk though ( @jon-kent)


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

All of them, but would they want me :lol: and that mysterious shy 1 called, er :whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope this is in AL wouldn't want to stitch myself up


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

RACK said:


> About 7 and half inch


I know who's straight up your street, and you dont need your passport to go there, off the M4 :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nah, lets keep it in gen con. It'll be well funny

@tkd67 M4 is a bit of a way from me mate


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

RACK said:


> About 7 and half inch


Wrong answer


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

they all look good enough to be seen in public with but i reckon id try it on with queenie :innocent:


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

RACK said:


> Ok I'll start it, I'm not afraid!!!!!
> 
> After seeing pics of the men and ladies on here, who would you date?
> 
> ...


I feel betrayed......friends support friends


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

This thread could be very funny, but could also go t1ts up fast if people forget it's in gen con... people please keep that in mind when posting, and also keep any flirtatious banter within bounds of respectability.

I shouldn't have to say any of that, but going on past experience of similar threads.... :death:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tinkerbella said:


> I feel betrayed......friends support friends


I'd take you out, you know that.......... but you'd not date with me, you know toooooo much sh1t about me hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> they all look good enough to be seen in public with but i reckon id try it on with queenie :innocent:


Big difference with trying it on, and getting it on :laugh:


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

i d like to date and fvck till the last one hot b1tch in here


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd take any of them out for a bite to eat and a hug. Or I'd bottle it. PM for my number or snapchat username ladies i'm a real catch!!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

@Zara-Leoni For me, i love her fierce independence, loyalty and her no bs attitude.

Gotta love a girl with balls bigger than mine


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

alotlikegod said:


> i d like to date and fvck till the last one hot b1tch in here


 :death:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> :death:


There's always at least one silly little boy that gets over excited. Bless.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mikey81 said:


> Christ your asking a lot reading some posts on here ha


I know, lol. I do live in hope though that one day we'll get a thread like this that doesn't spectacularly implode. :lol: Maybe, just maybe, this will be the one....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh and @ them too so they know lol

Yes I'm very bored at work today also


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

dont know if my opinion counts as i'm betrothed but i would go for-

@Ackee&Saltfish (to be my husband)

@Breda (to be my naughty bit on the side)

@resten

@ewan

@Loveleelady (to be my lesbian lover)

@RXQueenie (to be lesbian wifey)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> dont know if my opinion counts as i'm betrothed but i would go for-
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish (to be my husband)
> 
> ...


ah - i love that i am marriage material xxx  thanks lady


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

MunchieBites said:


> dont know if my opinion counts as i'm betrothed but i would go for-
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish (to be my husband)
> 
> ...


Yep it counts, a lot of people on here have partners, it's only cheating if you get caught doing anything


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

RACK said:


> Yep it counts, a lot of people on here have partners, it's only cheating if you get caught doing anything


i'm a one man woman me 

although i reckon the OH would be on board with the lesbian ideas...


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll have whoever's is willing to take me to Harvester for an original combo with large apple juice, garlic bread and a rocky horror


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> I'd take any of them out for a bite to eat and a hug. Or I'd bottle it. PM for my number or snapchat username ladies i'm a real catch!!


I'd take this guy out. <3


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

tamara said:


> I'll have whoever's is willing to take me to Harvester for an original combo with large apple juice, garlic bread and a rocky horror


whats an original combo?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

tamara said:


> I'll have whoever's is willing to take me to Harvester for an original combo with large apple juice, garlic bread and a rocky horror


SOLD!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> dont know if my opinion counts as i'm betrothed but i would go for-
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish (to be my husband)
> 
> ...


I guess as ewen and I don't have a little note beside our mentions that we're the 2 serious ones 

Thanks though, you're definitely allowed your opinion here :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

id share a tub of quark by candlelight with @Keeks


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> I guess as ewen and I don't have a little note beside our mentions that we're the 2 serious ones
> 
> Thanks though, you're definitely allowed your opinion here :lol:


i was thinking of locking you two in my basement (which i dont have) and you could service me as and when (in between hugs, massages and watching rugby)


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> whats an original combo?


Half rack or ribs, half spit roast chicken with chips and corn on the cob!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

tamara said:


> Half rack or ribs, half spit roast chicken with chips and corn on the cob!


thats a good call...mmmmmm......


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I cant choose theres too many good lookin ladies on this forum but and in no particular order

@Loveleelady @Zara-Leoni @MunchieBites @RXQueenie

I would have babies with all of you


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> dont know if my opinion counts as i'm betrothed but i would go for-
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish (to be my husband)
> 
> ...


I'm ok with bein that bit on the side... I'll get all the benefits without the stress. Ackee my man you aint layin the pipe right :lol:


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

tamara said:


> I'll have whoever's is willing to take me to Harvester for an original combo with large apple juice, garlic bread and a rocky horror


DEAL!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

@Keeks causes a disturbance in my pants most days.. so yeah we're going out... i mean i would take her out


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> they all look good enough to be seen in public with but i reckon id try it on with queenie :innocent:


After seeing her pics in the women of ukm thread, id be inclined to agree.

Might be on my way to being single as it happens. coming in at half 4 after telling her id be in by 11 and calling her the wrong name didn't go down well! lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i would definitely date rack and bad alan at the same time and liam so he didnt feel left out


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sambuca said:


> i would definitely date rack and bad alan at the same time and liam so he didnt feel left out


Now that would be an awesome night


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

alotlikegod said:


> i d like to date and fvck till the last one hot b1tch in here


You are very close to being red again or a banning.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

tamara said:


> I'll have whoever's is willing to take me to Harvester for an original combo with large apple juice, garlic bread and a rocky horror


would we share the rocky horror or are you eating it alone?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

alotlikegod said:


> i d like to date and fvck till the last one hot b1tch in here


What does this even mean?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> would we share the rocky horror or are you eating it alone?


Nah have one each, I couldn't share a spoon with someone or have someone sticking their spoon in something I have to eat. Can't even drink after anyone either, yuck!


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

alotlikegod said:


> i d like to date and fvck till the last one hot b1tch in here


Show some f0cking respect!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

tamara said:


> Nah have one each, I couldn't share a spoon with someone or have someone sticking their spoon in something I have to eat. Can't even drink after anyone either, yuck!


But wheres the romance of eating a big chocolate pud over candlelight?

I'll have to wait till it fits my macros


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> Show some f0cking respect!


r u saying that showing sexual interest is,somehow,disrespect?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> i was thinking of locking you two in my basement (which i dont have) and you could service me as and when (in between hugs, massages and watching rugby)


just keep pushing food under the door please


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

alotlikegod said:


> r u saying that showing sexual interest is,somehow,disrespect?


When you say it like you did, then yes!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i would have to go for @RXQueenie i think.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> What does this even mean?


I feel like you have incepted my mind. I just read aloud to myself 'what does that even mean?'

I scrolled down and you have written it


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> When you say it like you did, then yes!


why?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

alotlikegod said:


> why?


are you serious?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

alotlikegod said:


> why?


its not legible for a starting point.

how old are you out of interest?

edit- and why are you like God?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

alotlikegod said:


> r u saying that showing sexual interest is,somehow,disrespect?


Is that how you show sexual interest.

It wasnt even a coherent sentence and it sounded like it was written by a 12 year old

For future ref the ladies of the forum arent bitches


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alotlikegod said:


> r u saying that showing sexual interest is,somehow,disrespect?


when written like you did yes .

its fine telling a woman shes beautiful however telling a woman you would like to bang the sh1t out of her is rapey and disrespectful .


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

alotlikegod said:


> why?


So, you think calling members of this forum a "bitch" is not disrespectful?

I'm not even getting involved in the use of the word "f*ck" in that context either.


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> For future ref the ladies of the forum arent bitches


don't be fooled m8

they re women

and women are


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

alotlikegod said:


> don't be fooled m8
> 
> they re women
> 
> and women are


oh hell no


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

alotlikegod said:


> don't be fooled m8
> 
> they re women
> 
> and women are


 And U are ???


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

alotlikegod said:


> don't be fooled m8
> 
> they re women
> 
> and women are


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

alotlikegod said:


> don't be fooled m8
> 
> they re women
> 
> and women are


Seriously, how old are you?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

He's just sh1tty cos no one will give him any :wink:

Seriously, neg the crap out of him


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

alotlikegod said:


> don't be fooled m8
> 
> they re women
> 
> and women are


You know what "boy", I don't really have a temper, but you are pushing all the right button to set me off.

And I'll gladly take a ban if it comes to it.

And I'm seeing that I'm not alone!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Dazzza said:


> He's just sh1tty cos no one will give him any :wink:
> 
> Seriously, neg the crap out of him


1 step ahead of you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

guess my power negs work well then :lol:


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> So, you think calling members of this forum a "bitch" is not disrespectful?


if they were not members of this forum,it would made any difference?



BritishAssassin said:


> I'm not even getting involved in the use of the word "f*ck" in that context either.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

alotlikegod said:


> don't be fooled m8
> 
> they re women
> 
> and women are


You are a ass hole!!!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

alotlikegod said:


> if they were not members of this forum,it would made any difference?


Yes it would you don't like it when we brand all men the same and guess what neither do we!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

alotlikegod said:


> don't be fooled m8
> 
> they re women
> 
> and women are


Oh dear oh dear someones been watchin too much tv


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alotlikegod said:


> if they were not members of this forum,it would made any difference?


yes it would make it even more disrespectful .

the way you speak to others may bode well with the chavvy thieving scroungers of this world but to99% of the population you come across as a fcuking bellend


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Not being stupid but how the hell do you neg?!

Always thought it'd be the same as repping but there's no option as far as i can see?

Probably staring me in the face lol


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Ignore him, think I can talk for the girls when I say not a hope in hell as we prefer men not a boy who thinks he is!

Anyway lets dinner dates and food porn


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Reported to mod, seriously i want you gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Not being stupid but how the hell do you neg?!
> 
> Always thought it'd be the same as repping but there's no option as far as i can see?
> 
> Probably staring me in the face lol


Same as repping but select 'I disapprove' instead of 'I approve'


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

BritishAssassin said:


> You know what "boy", I don't really have a temper, but you are pushing all the right button to set me off.
> 
> And I'll gladly take a ban if it comes to it.
> 
> And I'm seeing that I'm not alone!


i dont think the lad is worth getting a ban over - everyone obviously has the same opinion of him


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

alotlikegod said:


> if they were not members of this forum,it would made any difference?


You think I have time to watch this?

I work for a living.

Not like you, sitting at home watching porn and eating Quavers all day wondering why you have a yellow penis!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Not being stupid but how the hell do you neg?!
> 
> Always thought it'd be the same as repping but there's no option as far as i can see?
> 
> Probably staring me in the face lol


I knew they thick as fuk face you call a catalogue face wasnt a put on

There's a radio button under the word approve... it says disapprove. Click that you dunce lol


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> You know what "boy", I don't really have a temper, but you are pushing all the right button to set me off.
> 
> And I'll gladly take a ban if it comes to it.
> 
> And I'm seeing that I'm not alone!


no hard feelings "sir"

you have been raised by a family and a society and a tv,and a religion propably,to believe that it's bad being expessive and sexual

same here

but,as ya see,i m getting rid of that mental garbishes 

trust me,women love showing them sexual interest


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

BritishAssassin said:


> You think I have time to watch this?
> 
> I work for a living.
> 
> Not like you, sitting at home watching porn and eating Quavers all day wondering why you have a yellow penis!


 :lol:


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

anyway get this sh*t back on topic and ignore him! i'd definately take @Loveleelady out for a beer or two.... :thumb:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

alotlikegod said:


> no hard feelings "sir"
> 
> you have been raised by a family and a society and a tv,and a religion propably,to believe that it's bad being expessive and sexual
> 
> ...


this makes no sense


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If I wasn't sorely concerned about being snapped in two by @BritishAssassin I'd definitely offer to take @[email protected] out for a meal :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> You think I have time to watch this?
> 
> I work for a living.
> 
> *Not like you, sitting at home watching porn and eating Quavers all day wondering why you have a yellow penis*!


That's classic, wotsits and orange penis would work well too haha


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd date @alotlikegod so I could fcuk him till he loved me


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> You think I have time to watch this?
> 
> I work for a living.
> 
> Not like you, sitting at home watching porn and eating Quavers all day wondering why you have a yellow penis!


well that's not disrespect at all

fail

also don't try to think m8

it takes too much time and energy,ya must work for a living and watch tv,ur right

here's a short one for you






it explains,somehow,y u feel ashamed for ur natural desires


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I told ya this was a bad idea !!!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> I told ya this was a bad idea !!!


Not really, this is one mong trying to wind everyone up.

Where's a mod when you need one we need a ban hammer.


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> this makes no sense


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> I told ya this was a bad idea !!!


you fancy going for dinner sometime ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> guess my power negs work well then :lol:


temped to rep to see if i can turn back green :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyway........... back on topic


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

alotlikegod said:


> View attachment 130305


make me little boy


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

someones craving attention today


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

alotlikegod...

successful troll is successful


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

id date any of the females here. im not being nice......im just a dirty bastard


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bigpit said:


> anyway get this sh*t back on topic and ignore him! i'd definately take @Loveleelady out for a beer or two.... :thumb:


Lols ooooo... but only a ladies glass for me wiv a little ice


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> temped to rep to see if i can turn back green :whistling:


your not even a first pager :lol:

try it see how puny you are


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> you fancy going for dinner sometime ?


Gym session then dinner?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

To throw in another one id date @Keeks she's a fittie, and seeing her come along since day one has been great to see.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> your not even a first pager :lol:
> 
> try it see how puny you are


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30

you're lucky flubs n flinty are in the way ya cvnt


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

We have bannage, whoever did id buy ya a pint.

Now back on track!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

someone called paulandabbi put two pictures of his wife up earlier, I would take her out without a doubt :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Gym session then dinner?


perfect date , followed by a walk in a thunder storm


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> you're lucky flubs n flinty are in the way ya cvnt


Negged :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> you're lucky flubs n flinty are in the way ya cvnt


are you asking me out


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> perfect date , followed by a walk in a thunder storm


Hehehe don't you go bringing our private convos to the forum


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breda said:


> I knew they thick as fuk face you call a catalogue face wasnt a put on
> 
> There's a radio button under the word approve... it says disapprove. Click that you dunce lol


Neg'd.

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hehehe don't you go bringing our private convos to the forum


auch..we're all mates here


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> are you asking me out


i would go on a date with you mate! you're bound to know all local orgy spots


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Neg'd.
> 
> :lol:


You wouldn't dare :nono:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hehehe don't you go bringing our private convos to the forum


 



JANIKvonD said:


> auch..we're all mates here


some things are best left alone , you will end up sectioned if you knew some of the sh1t i come out with :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> If I wasn't sorely concerned about being snapped in two by @BritishAssassin I'd definitely offer to take @[email protected] out for a meal :thumbup1:


Ahhh thank you.

Ftr BA and I are just friends in the real life world and he only snaps people in two on Thursdays


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i would go on a date with you mate! you're bound to know all local orgy spots


a date with me is FUN


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> some things are best left alone , you will end up sectioned if you knew some of the sh1t i come out with :lol:


He's not wrong there


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> you're lucky flubs n flinty are in the way ya cvnt


im on page 4!

i'll never be a page 3 girl :crying:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> im on page 4!
> 
> i'll never be a page 3 girl :crying:


I'm on page 3, how does one get to page 1?


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

if I was single, and so was she, I'd like to ask Katy out for a rendevous


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ahhh thank you.
> 
> Ftr BA and I are just friends in the real life world and he only snaps people in two on Thursdays


friends with benefits?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lickatsplit said:


> if I was single, and so was she, I'd like to ask Katy out for a rendevous


was nice knowing you mate

edit- u said rendevous......not ravange (this trens killing me :lol: )


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> was nice knowing you mate


yeah, I've written the will already


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> friends with benefits?


Yes!

He helps me with my diet and training


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tamara said:


> I'm on page 3, how does one get to page 1?


be popular


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'd date @alotlikegod

... and go in dry


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> be popular


Well 4 months of posting has got me to page 3, what could I achieve in years!

And I've had loads of negs and an infraction.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tamara said:


> Well 4 months of posting has got me to page 3, what could I achieve in years!
> 
> And I've had loads of negs and an infraction.


1200 post & almost top of the world! i sometimes wish i had a muff too


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tamara said:


> Well 4 months of posting has got me to page 3, what could I achieve in years!
> 
> *Coz I've had loads of lads and an infection.*


Really :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> 1200 post & almost top of the world! i sometimes wish i had a muff too


No muff needed, I am nearly at the top of page 3 with a similar post count


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> No muff needed, I am nearly at the top of page 3 with a similar post count


my statement stands


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> my statement stands


Fair point. You got me there :tongue:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> i was thinking of locking you two in my basement (which i dont have) and you could service me as and when (in between hugs, massages and watching rugby)


 @ewen - we've got a job to do


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> @ewen - we've got a job to do


no job is too pretty


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> Really :lol:


FFS I need to spread the love or I'd be repping you again


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> 1200 post & almost top of the world! i sometimes wish i had a muff too


Just change your avi to your partner. I am on page 3 too and only been here since march


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

tamara said:


> Well 4 months of posting has got me to page 3, what could I achieve in years!
> 
> And I've had loads of negs and an infraction.


You've had some stick on here mind haven't you :lol: I know the feeling!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Just change your avi to your partner. I am on page 3 too and only been here since march


WTF are you all on about??


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> WTF are you all on about??


The reputation rankings: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?pp=30&order=desc&sort=reputation


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I would be delighted to have a chance to date any of the gorgeous women on UK-M but if I could only pick one It'd have to be Keeks.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Page 10. Can't believe I searched that for that too


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

have i been mentioned yet


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Just change your avi to your partner. I am on page 3 too and only been here since march


What a splendid idea


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> What a splendid idea


lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

resten said:


> What a splendid idea


I need to spread the love mate or I would rep you just to show you haha


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

resten said:


> What a splendid idea


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

B4PJS said:


>


FVCK!!!! IT'S @Ackee&Saltfish !!!!!!

HE'S GOT HIS OWN GIF!!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Any girl on here with a pulse

...and even some without!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i would definitely date rack and bad alan at the same time and liam so he didnt feel left out


hang on a minute, so i'm a pity date? Fcuk it i'll take that!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> hang on a minute, so i'm a pity date? Fcuk it i'll take that!


you can come as long as your dressed like macho man randy savage. but make sure you get the macho man wig ;D 8==D


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> dont know if my opinion counts as i'm betrothed but i would go for-
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish (to be my husband)
> 
> ...





MunchieBites said:


> i'm a one man woman me
> 
> although i reckon the OH would be on board with the lesbian ideas...


Yes you are right I'm definitely on board, not sure about @Breda being your naughty bit on the side, couldn't you just cuddle @The L Man? :confused1:

Please?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> you can come as long as your dressed like macho man randy savage. but make sure you get the macho man wig ;D 8==D


Kinky fcuker


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Yes you are right I'm definitely on board, not sure about @Breda being your naughty bit on the side, couldn't you just cuddle @The L Man? :confused1:
> 
> Please?


I'll cuddle him. I'll cuddle him and then take him to manchester and get him a scruff from Yates, if i fail there Gay Village is only 2 mins walk. I'll get him a bloke


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

@RXQueenie in that blue dress from the other thread. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't believe nobody apart @Sambuca wants to date me. I'm cheap and easy! Buy me a mcflurry and you can pretty much do anything to me


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Can't believe nobody apart @Sambuca wants to date me. I'm cheap and easy! Buy me a mcflurry and you can pretty much do anything to me


Pmsl its a sad day oh well ur stuck with me :lol:


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> Can't believe nobody apart @Sambuca wants to date me. I'm cheap and easy! Buy me a mcflurry and you can pretty much do anything to me


We should go on a date as there isn't much I wouldn't do for some chicken nuggets right now....McMatch


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tinkerbella said:


> We should go on a date as there isn't much I wouldn't do for some chicken nuggets right now....McMatch


I will buy you some chicken nuggets from Burger King if you want. Only on Saturday though as its part of the king of the day offer they have going on.

Cheers

L man


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

The L Man said:


> I will buy you some chicken nuggets from Burger King if you want. Only on Saturday though as its part of the king of the day offer they have going on.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> L man


Lucky for you cheat day is Saturday


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tinkerbella said:


> Lucky for you cheat day is Saturday


See ya on Saturday!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I can't possibly say....can't be bothered ending up in A&E due to a frying pan being hit on the back of my head from the g/f :whistling:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

@The L Man would you be my date then? I've had faith in you remember, we'll be a tag team. I'll have your back you have mine?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Any female we're size doesn't matter


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Yes you are right I'm definitely on board, not sure about @Breda being your naughty bit on the side, couldn't you just cuddle @The L Man? :confused1:
> 
> Please?


Only if he goes in the basement with the others @ewen @resten @The L Man


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

tamara said:


> @The L Man would you be my date then? I've had faith in you remember, we'll be a tag team. I'll have your back you have mine?


Alright girly but we will have to share him. Husband @Ackee&Saltfish wants him in the basement


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> @The L Man would you be my date then? I've had faith in you remember, we'll be a tag team. I'll have your back you have mine?


Have him, he'll hug your brains out alright..



MunchieBites said:


> Alright girly but we will have to share him. Husband @Ackee&Saltfish wants him in the basement


Id much rather have him in the triangle than breda as I'm certain lman wouldn't try it on.. :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Have him, he'll hug your brains out alright..
> 
> Id much rather have him in the triangle than breda as I'm certain lman wouldn't try it on.. :lol:


Ima good wifey


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Have him, he'll hug your brains out alright..
> 
> Id much rather have him in the triangle than breda as I'm certain lman wouldn't try it on.. :lol:


I am partial to a hug but round these parts their called cwtch's alright!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Ima good wifey


You know you'll have to clean da rifle every night for him!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

tamara said:


> You know you'll have to clean da rifle every night for him!


I grew up in the country I knowz dis gunz


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

tamara said:


> You know you'll have to clean da rifle every night for him!


Oh sh!t just got that

Ima bad wifey


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Can't believe nobody apart @Sambuca wants to date me. I'm cheap and easy! Buy me a mcflurry and you can pretty much do anything to me


what kind of a discount could you get me from TPW ? maybe we can talk


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

tamara said:


> @The L Man would you be my date then? I've had faith in you remember, we'll be a tag team. I'll have your back you have mine?


deal


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> Only if he goes in the basement with the others @ewen @resten @The L Man





Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Have him, he'll hug your brains out alright..
> 
> Id much rather have him in the triangle than breda as I'm certain lman wouldn't try it on.. :lol:


What's going on? What's this basement business you guys are on about?

Oh and shut up ackee thought we were supposed to be the dream team (no ****)!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The L Man said:


> deal


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Oh and shut up ackee thought we were supposed to be the dream team (no ****)!!


We can be boys it don't mean you can make movements on my wifey :no:

As for the basement count me out..too much sausage for my liking


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

The L Man said:


> deal


So I'm being two timed already....?

I'm not to bothered if I still get the chicken nuggets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll date anyone that'll have me! Honestly


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'll date anyone that'll have me! Honestly


Mine! Lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Mine! Lol


Sweet!  #winning


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tinkerbella said:


> So I'm being two timed already....?
> 
> I'm not to bothered if I still get the chicken nuggets
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


it's not what it looks like


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sambuca said:


> i would definitely date rack and bad alan at the same time and liam so he didnt feel left out


Haven't you all bummed each other anyway previously?

Or was that just all of you getting bummed by alpha commander? 

Serious question.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RACK said:


> Now that would be an awesome night


See previous post


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd take Janik out for a hamburger and smash his back doors in. I know he can only eat 3 so it would be a cheap date!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

@Gym Bunny

Has said previously that I'm too short for her (height wise)

I am now stalking her and she will be getting a case of 'smashus pastyus' sooner or later.

It is my mission.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Only if he goes in the basement with the others @ewen @resten @The L Man


I'm quite liking this MunchieBites basement crowd. I'm bagsying sleeping on ackee though


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> @Gym Bunny
> 
> Has said previously that I'm too short for her (height wise)
> 
> ...


  It'd be a mountain climbing mission! I'll pop into the gym next time I'm in Bristol and pat you on the head. :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> The reputation rankings: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?pp=30&order=desc&sort=reputation


And where @Tinytom pointed out that a lot very sad individuals had been cheating the system to get up the board in the thread here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/189756-glitch-rep-system-im-loser-identification.html


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> It'd be a mountain climbing mission! I'll pop into the gym next time I'm in Bristol and pat you on the head. :thumb:


Make sure you've got your bunny ears on so I know to get the chloroform ready


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

resten said:


> I'm quite liking this MunchieBites basement crowd. I'm bagsying sleeping on ackee though


Ackee bottled it because he's under the thumb with his new wife. So it's just me you and ewen.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Smitch said:


> And where @Tinytom pointed out that a lot very sad individuals had been cheating the system to get up the board in the thread here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/189756-glitch-rep-system-im-loser-identification.html


Truly there are some SAD losers on here.

Even the ones who were slating others when they were doing it themselves.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The L Man said:



> Ackee bottled it because he's under the thumb with his new wife. So it's just me you and ewen.


I'm out


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

resten said:


> I'm out


Scared? scared of a real man!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Make sure you've got your bunny ears on so I know to get the chloroform ready


  Don't forget your stepladder too, otherwise you got no hope of reaching!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Scared? scared of a real man!


I'll stay.

Me and @ewen could spit roast you and take your virginity in style


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

resten said:


> I'll stay.
> 
> Me and @ewen could spit roast you and take your virginity in style


Neat. I'll just start throwing jabs and drop you both of you then we'll see who's laughing.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

resten said:


> I'll stay.
> 
> Me and @ewen could spit roast you and take your virginity in style





The L Man said:


> Neat. I'll just start throwing jabs and drop you both of you then we'll see who's laughing.


Oh I put money on those two. Deviants the pair of you! :rockon:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Neat. I'll just start throwing jabs and drop you both of you then we'll see who's laughing.


You'll love it mate, locked in a basement with 2 guys and listening to @MunchieBites getting piled by @Ackee&Saltfish :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> You'll love it mate, locked in a basement with 2 guys and listening to @MunchieBites getting piled by @Ackee&Saltfish :lol:


Magaluf flash backs I'm out of here.

Once again everything has backfired against me!!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, I'm away from the forum for the afternoon and the thread is still alive, despite a load of reported posts... I just lost a bet with myself :lol:

I am also disappointed that alotlikegod got banned as I'm convinced had he not, he would be the one getting all the date requests... that guy was such a charmer, clearly the most stud-like guy on here.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Well, I'm away from the forum for the afternoon and the thread is still alive, despite a load of reported posts... I just lost a bet with myself :lol:
> 
> I am also disappointed that alotlikegod got banned as I'm convinced had he not, he would be the one getting all the date requests... that guy was such a charmer, clearly the most stud-like guy on here.


reported posts :confused1:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Magaluf flash backs I'm out of here.
> 
> Once again everything has backfired against me!!!!


haha o L man you is the funniest man on here... would you like to put the L in me?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Ackee bottled it because he's under the thumb with his new wife. So it's just me you and ewen.


Hubby is in the marital bed


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> reported posts :confused1:


Reporting posts is the equivalent of complaining about a swear word on TV before 9:00pm


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Reporting posts is the equivalent of complaining about a swear word on TV before 9:00pm


Aye some proper sad fvckers on here like teachers pets


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Can't believe I didnt get a mention....

:cursing:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> reported posts :confused1:


Yeah, but nothing crazy... and what was worth action has been dealt with nice and tidily.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Can't believe I didnt get a mention....
> 
> :cursing:


was you wild water boy?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> was you wild water boy?


Haha unfortunately not, but have a look for yourself. :whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> haha o L man you is the funniest man on here... would you like to put the L in me?


Give up he only does cuddles


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Haha unfortunately not, but have a look for yourself. :whistling:


one mo ill check me notes


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Give up he only does cuddles


 :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Give up he only does cuddles


Mate...That's twice you've cawk blocked me in this thread. Fvck going on a night out with you!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Haven't you all bummed each other anyway previously?
> 
> Or was that just all of you getting bummed by alpha commander?
> 
> Serious question.


Ok ok you come a long too :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

So has anyone actually arranged a date on said dating thread?? Or is it pretend...(guilty of not reading the brief)


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> So has anyone actually arranged a date on said dating thread?? Or is it pretend...(guilty of not reading the brief)


ill keep you posted


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> ill keep you posted


Ohhh sounds promising


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Mate...That's twice you've cawk blocked me in this thread. Fvck going on a night out with you!


Switch on or sign on man twice i seen it offered to you and you hesitated

@tamara and @Loveleelady my mate fancies you..


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> So has anyone actually arranged a date on said dating thread?? Or is it pretend...(guilty of not reading the brief)


Don't think there was a 'brief' as such but seeing as @RXQueenie has tagged me as 'hers' a page or two back, I'm game if she is!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Switch on or sign on man twice i seen it offered to you and you hesitated
> 
> @tamara and @Loveleelady my mate fancies you..


He knows I've got his back like a bra strap! Now I need 5 minutes quiet time I'm in the middle of doing my tarot spread x


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Don't think there was a 'brief' as such but seeing as @RXQueenie has tagged me as 'hers' a page or two back, I'm game if she is!


Yes ladddddd!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Switch on or sign on man twice i seen it offered to you and you hesitated
> 
> @tamara and @Loveleelady my mate fancies you..


Hahaha whatever man. It's only a matter of time before I have them in my bed drinking coffee and watching The Sopranos

# started from the bottom now we here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Don't think there was a 'brief' as such but seeing as @RXQueenie has tagged me as 'hers' a page or two back, I'm game if she is!


Oh lucky u..never pass up a 'your mine' ... Is ur crossfit up to scratch?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Oh lucky u..never pass up a 'your mine' ... Is ur crossfit up to scratch?


For the sake of this conversation my answer is yes


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tinkerbella said:


> We should go on a date as there isn't much I wouldn't do for some chicken nuggets right now....McMatch


Sweet! What happens if I let you have the toy from the happy meal? What will I get then?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> what kind of a discount could you get me from TPW ? maybe we can talk


I get very good discount! Now take me for an ice cream


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Haven't you all bummed each other anyway previously?
> 
> Or was that just all of you getting bummed by alpha commander?
> 
> Serious question.


No Tom. Scott bummed us and then made him stroke his biceps. We didn't have time to bum each other after this


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

just been nosying one of me top 10 actually has woman...this system is crap im leavin yous for pof...


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

lol beef dinner would sort l man right out! she'll do a good job, gentle at first to ease him in haha


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Well, I'm away from the forum for the afternoon and the thread is still alive, despite a load of reported posts... I just lost a bet with myself :lol:
> 
> I am also disappointed that alotlikegod got banned as I'm convinced had he not, he would be the one getting all the date requests... that guy was such a charmer, clearly the most stud-like guy on here.


Yep I warned him, then came back here and he had got the popularity vote and was banned.

People don't mess about today you know.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> Sweet! What happens if I let you have the toy from the happy meal? What will I get then?


The opportunity to finish off my chips?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tinkerbella said:


> The opportunity to finish off my chips?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Deal! Right where do you live?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

16 pages and not a single mention :sad: :death:


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> Deal! Right where do you live?


You picking me up as well, smooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> No Tom. Scott bummed us and then made him stroke his biceps. We didn't have time to bum each other after this


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> just been nosying one of me top 10 actually has woman...this system is crap im leavin yous for pof...


Ooooo who?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

@Zara-Leoni so I could go back to hers and snuggle up to the litter of kittens she has

notgayonebit


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

aj90 said:


> lol beef dinner would sort l man right out! she'll do a good job, gentle at first to ease him in haha


Beef dinner isn't on here anymore!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tinkerbella said:


> You picking me up as well, smooth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Depends what part of the country you're in!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tamara said:


> Beef dinner isn't on here anymore!


Is she the one who shown everyone her beef curtains?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

jake87 said:


> @Zara-Leoni so I could go back to hers and snuggle up to the litter of kittens she has
> 
> notgayonebit


You on pct?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Is she the one who shown everyone her beef curtains?


Is that what the kids call boobs these days? I seem to remember her only showing boobs.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

liam0810 said:


> No Tom. Scott bummed us and then made him stroke his biceps. We didn't have time to bum each other after this


How selfish


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

tamara said:


> Is that what the kids call boobs these days? I seem to remember her only showing boobs.


beefy was class crack id say she would have loved this thread dorty tart lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

@Skye666 me and @ewen are going for a gym session and dinner so yes is the answer


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tamara said:


> Is that what the kids call boobs these days? I seem to remember her only showing boobs.


I don't know, I seem to miss all the good stuff on here. Think I might of seen her boobs, not sure. Thought she's shown more but maybe I'm wrong


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> How selfish


You know what he's like!


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

My top 5-

1. Keeks

2. Keeks

3. Keeks

4. Keeks

5. Keeks

In no particular order.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> @Skye666 me and @ewen are going for a gym session and dinner so yes is the answer


Counting down the days :wub:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Counting down the days :wub:


  yay!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I don't know, I seem to miss all the good stuff on here. Think I might of seen her boobs, not sure. Thought she's shown more but maybe I'm wrong


I can 1 million percent confirm that only boobs and bum have ever been shown. As if someone would show their fanny, that's some other level sh!t, just rumours my love


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Can't believe I didnt get a mention....
> 
> :cursing:


Do we or do we not have a date on thurs?!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> @Skye666 me and @ewen are going for a gym session and dinner so yes is the answer


Only if its a leg session and theirs a nandos involved?? Can he cope this is the question lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I reckon @tamara purely cos her posts make me laugh and I reckon she'd be a giggle on a night out.

Plus she looks relatively tidy too and is probably filthy and all.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Only if its a leg session and theirs a nandos involved?? Can he cope this is the question lol


I'll squat with one of you on my back and the other on my front then I will out eat you in nandos .

These skinny bicep boys dont know how to make a woman feel special


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I reckon @tamara purely cos her posts make me laugh and I reckon she'd be a giggle on a night out.
> 
> Plus she looks relatively tidy too and is probably filthy and all.


Random question... Have you ever watched The Little Shop of Horrors?

@gummyp


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> I'll squat with one of you on my back and the other on my front then I will out eat you in nandos .
> 
> These skinny bicep boys dont know how to make a woman feel special


That's me and mrssalvatore sorted then ...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tamara said:


> I can 1 million percent confirm that only boobs and bum have ever been shown. As if someone would show their fanny, that's some other level sh!t, just rumours my love


She's boring then


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

resten said:


> Random question... Have you ever watched The Little Shop of Horrors?
> 
> @gummyp


Er, no.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Er, no.


 :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ewen

Jay32


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Er, no.


I love the plant. Really worth a watch.

"FEED ME!"


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

120% @Loveleelady

No dates, just marry me.

Thanks.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Dazzza is a gem. I'd love to go out and paint the town with him.

Oh and @Tinytom too, because with his determination it'll be guaranteed to be a fun night.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

cgospodinov said:


> 16 pages and not a single mention :sad: :death:


Ummm.... Who are you??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ummm.... Who are you??


He's a kiddy.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kloob said:


> 120% @Loveleelady
> 
> No dates, just marry me.
> 
> Thanks.


alrite its in the consideration pot

have you any genetic kinks I shud be aware of? mine would be pretty healthy

and youre looking hot there I cud parade you around the county show and make the rest jelos of my English totty


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Mate...That's twice you've cawk blocked me in this thread. Fvck going on a night out with you!


Lets be fair now Lman, You do a good job of cock blocking yourself.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Ewen
> 
> Jay32


Yes yes yes I finally got a mention yippie


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> alrite its in the consideration pot
> 
> have you any genetic kinks I shud be aware of? mine would be pretty healthy
> 
> and youre looking hot there I cud parade you around the county show and make the rest jelos of my *Scottish* totty


I'm genetically solid, although I'm only 5ft 7'! However, I'm pretty amazing at cook, so you'd have it made!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hmmm

@Gym Bunny - would have to go out for a night on the town just for a laugh - no ogling cos I'm straight but I suspect she would be a scream 

@dtlv - again no ogling cos I'm sure our respective partners would kill me but hoping some of the intelligence was catching 

Probably everyone who reads my journal, I'd go for a drink with....no funny business though...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Hmmm
> 
> @Gym Bunny - would have to go out for a night on the town just for a laugh - no ogling cos I'm straight but I suspect she would be a scream
> 
> ...


no worries on that score!...no snogging from me Beklet....bleurrrggghhhh.....urrmmm...?? I didn't mean bleurrrrrrgghhh...you're not good enough to snog or anything...just not by me of course cos I'm not that sort of girl....urrrr....gulp...urrrmm....phew....think i got out of that one nicely....noone will notice...

justleavequietlynoonewillnoI'veevenbeeninhere...gulp


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> no worries on that score!...no snogging from me Beklet....bleurrrggghhhh.....urrmmm...?? I didn't mean bleurrrrrrgghhh...you're not good enough to snog or anything...just not by me of course cos I'm not that sort of girl....urrrr....gulp...urrrmm....phew....think i got out of that one nicely....noone will notice...
> 
> justleavequietlynoonewillnoI'veevenbeeninhere...gulp


Ha ha nope I'm completely straight, however you would have to wear a short skirt as I have leg envy


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ummm.... Who are you??














Gym Bunny said:


> He's a kiddy.












I'm joking ladies


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

@Dazzza it appears I am at the end of a long queue as you are somewhat popular


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Beklet said:


> @Dazzza it appears I am at the end of a long queue as you are somewhat popular


Me?! I think I only got the one mention, still I'd take you out I reckon we'd click.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I start a thread about dating and don't get a mention.......


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

If I were single it would have to be the lovely @Flubs, my kind of mental and am sure she would have me laughing all the time


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RACK said:


> I start a thread about dating and don't get a mention.......
> 
> View attachment 130531


I liked you lean


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> I liked you lean


Me too hahaha


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RACK said:


> Me too hahaha


Seriously I still think ur comp look was Awesome, shredded beyond belief


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> Seriously I still think ur comp look was Awesome, shredded beyond belief


Could have done with you bein one of the judges haha

It would be too hard to keep that look 365 mate, wasn't nice keepin it for just a day. Bein that lean hurts


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RACK said:


> Could have done with you bein one of the judges haha
> 
> It would be too hard to keep that look 365 mate, wasn't nice keepin it for just a day. Bein that lean hurts


I know man but just to have done it !


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

RACK said:


> I start a thread about dating and don't get a mention.......
> 
> View attachment 130531


You would be an utter scream on a night out! :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> I know man but just to have done it !


Yeah, can say I've been that ripped


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> You would be an utter scream on a night out! :thumb:


Oh the jager bombs get flowin then my smile gets me in, and out of soooo many situations haha


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

RACK said:


> Oh the jager bombs get flowin then my smile gets me in, and out of soooo many situations haha


JägerBombs 4TW!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RACK said:


> I start a thread about dating and don't get a mention.......
> 
> View attachment 130531


Damaged goods now Scott's dumped you lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Damaged goods now Scott's dumped you lol.


I'll forever be known as the boy who wanted to be dutch


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RACK said:


> I'll forever be known as the boy who wanted to be inside dutch


Fixed


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

resten said:


> Do we or do we not have a date on thurs?!


Don't worry baby, we're still on.

As long as you bring the lube, ill be there.

:bounce:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RACK said:


> Yeah, can say I've been that ripped


Uve not had a date with me yet


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> Uve not had a date with me yet


Hahahaha, why do I have visions of me being left gaping?????


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

There's nobody I'd want to date here or anywhere else at the moment, but I'd definately go on a platonic "mate date" loads of people - some I know in person and others I've not met yet.

Not gonna start naming names though cos guaranteed I'll forget some of my favourite people and then feel bad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> There's nobody I'd want to date here or anywhere else at the moment, but I'd definately go on a platonic "mate date" loads of people - some I know in person and others I've not met yet.
> 
> Not gonna start naming names though cos guaranteed I'll forget some of my favourite people and then feel bad


I would like to take you out Zar on a purely platonic basis, treat you to a nice meal and a few drinks and give you a break from all your sh*t for a few hours. Reckon your long overdue it :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> There's nobody I'd want to date here or anywhere else at the moment, but I'd definately go on a platonic "mate date" loads of people - some I know in person and others I've not met yet.
> 
> Not gonna start naming names though cos guaranteed I'll forget some of my favourite people and then feel bad


C'mon, we'll go out and have a pout off hahahaha


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

alotlikegod said:


> don't be fooled m8
> 
> *they re women*
> 
> ...


i can see that you are banned and rightfully so,nothing gets to me more than comments like this, hope your views change if you ever have a daughter, T*T


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> I would like to take you out Zar on a purely platonic basis, treat you to a nice meal and a few drinks and give you a break from all your sh*t for a few hours. Reckon your long overdue it :thumbup1:


Aww shucks ta :wub:



RACK said:


> C'mon, we'll go out and have a pout off hahahaha


Mwah ha ha ha......

Actually no! You'd win!! :lol:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Plenty of people I'd date on UK-M, but I don't know where to buy chloroform so what's the point.



RACK said:


> Hahahaha, why do I have visions of me being left gaping?????


Didn't you hear? He's a bottom now :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wavelength said:


> Plenty of people I'd date on UK-M, but I don't know where to buy chloroform so what's the point.
> 
> Didn't you hear? He's a bottom now :thumb:


Oi !


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Oi !


Yeah yeah... thank me later :thumb:


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am available


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd take out @Sharpy76.....

Then never call him again


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hahahaha hmmm very tempting but i'd probably snap his neck so I guess it would have to be a date 

Nohomo!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I'd take out @Sharpy76.....
> 
> Then never call him again


In your dreams big boy:cowboy:

I'm not usually fussy but with that boat race i wouldn't touch you with @R0BLET's:devil2:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> In your dreams big boy:cowboy:
> 
> I'm *not usually fussy *but with that boat race i wouldn't touch you with @R0BLET's:devil2:


You cant be fussy when you're that fat! 

@R0BLET would love to be a part of our sexual games, he's a proper slut when it comes to muscle worship, not sure what he would do with you though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You cant be fussy when you're that fat!
> 
> @R0BLET would love to be a part of our sexual games, he's a proper slut when it comes to muscle worship, not sure what he would do with you though :lol:


*IN!!*


----------

